# i am so fu**in annoyed



## Stunted

yep you saw it. i am annoyed. annoyed crossed with completely stunned. stunned crossed with sad sad and sad.

my baby, my first baby .. died. mish mesh (brilliant name in my opinion) came to me at 7 weeks old. 1 month later i was told my mom had died. mish mesh was kinda helping me get passed that. so i had to go to the funeral .. for just one whole day. mish mesh and his bro were left with my next door neighbour. she was happy to keep an eye on them and feed and water them. i leave home to mourn over my mom's death ........... i come home in non stop tears.. i stop. my neighbour wasnt there. i'm confused. then i confront my worst fears. mish mesh .............................................. is dead. 

she ran away when he died. she ran away taking my baby's life with her. leaving me the body to cry over.

i am annoyed. i am stunned. i am sad. goodbye, not only mish mesh, but my mom


----------



## DingoMutt

Aww, I'm sorry for both your losses. I know what it's like to lose your little fuzzy baby.


----------



## twitch

that's horrible. how dare she leave like that. without an explanation or anything on what happened to poor mish mesh and during such a hard time for you as well. i would be greatly annoyed as well. i'm just glad i'm not in your position. i would have hunted the neighbor down and vented/tore her a new one something horrible, over mish mesh and my mother but especially over the neighbor's actions during that time. 

i hope your other boy is doing well and at least you have him to comfort each other. its a hard time when you lose a rat but i can only imagine how much harder it must be to have lost your mother at the same time. here's to hoping that things will start to look better soon. take care of yourself and my condolences on your losses.


----------



## Neuroticax

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

I am so sorry you lost your mother and the little rat that would have been such a good comfort for you.
I don't know how old you are but I hope you can find adults or friends who will support you in this difficult time. Maybe school councilor can help if youa re still in school? 
Don't give up hope, you will make it through. Be strong but don't be afraid to shout out loud, like you did. Hope you find a new little friend to comfort you.


----------



## Stunted

thanks. i never imagined my mom would leave so early. let alone my mish mesh. my mom actually got attached to him when she was alive. she said she was wrong about rats. that made me proud. mish mesh's brother is coping well. much better than me anyway. something you least expect to occur is harder to cope with than something your prepared for.


----------



## OnlyOno

i'm so sorry for your great losses, i know that we don't know you very well, but we are kind here, and know that you can come to any of us at any time. maybe mish mesh left to help escort your mom over the bridge. they are together now, and the one rat that your momma started to get attached to just couldn't let her go alone.  they are happy together, i'm sure.


----------



## phaidraft

How awful! I'm so sorry for your losses - that's so much to deal with at one point in time. ((hugs))

I hope your neighbor grows a pair and apologizes, at the very least.


----------



## Jingles

I am so sorry...:::hugs:: ::hugs:: ::more hugs::


----------



## Stunted

my neighbour hasn't apoligized yet. now she has a for sale sign out the front of her house. i neva knew people thort the only way 2 get out of somethin was 2 run away ..


----------



## Jingles

I would talk some smack to her!!! don't just let her leave!


----------



## Drakkie

Do you know what happened to mish mesh? Confront her! Ugh...shes so heartless!! I know if a friend or a neighbor asked me to watch a pet for a while because their mom passed away, id take care of the pet like the pet was mourning as well!

Ugh...rip her hair out!


----------



## geebus

Dont beat urself up


----------



## rrats

thats terrible thats almost like what happened to me not really but same outline i was sick in the morning and the same morning silent died im so so so sorry


----------



## Vixie

Oh god...

You better believe that if I was in that situation that 'neighbor' would have been thoroughly chewed up, spat out, and I'd have demanded an explanation and an apology.

That is just absolutely horrible.
>:[


----------



## twitch

as horrible as all this is, this happened in february and bringing up bad memories may not be helpful to her healing process. unless stunted replies lets let this topic go


----------



## Stunted

it has taken me a long time 2 fully take in that my mom is gone .. i've sometimes thought maybe it was just a nightmare .. and my body wasn't wakin up .. i want 2 thank evry1 4 the support through this difficult time .. where i have lost two things so precious 2 me..

just lettin evry1 no that my neighbour moved out quite a while ago .. but i marched ova ther and asked 4 an explanation b4 she left..apparently she dusn't no... but i am damned angry with her.. of course she no's.. otherwise she wouldn't of ran away... 

thank u twitch for giving me sum time out b4 i managed 2 reply to this post....


----------



## sharlee

I am so sorry to hear about both your Mom and Mish mesh!! You NEED to confront her and find out what happened to him or you will always wonder Why? and regret it. Ream her out. after you find out what happened. The coward!! How could she run away and leave you to mourn your rattakiss like that? She needs to explain herself and fast before she moves on and maybe do this to some other poor person.


----------



## mopydream44

Hi Stunted, I'm sad for your loss, and I hope you're doing better now! I lost my mother at an early age, and I promise it will get easier over time though I realize that may not help now but I hope it does. You can PM me if you ever need to talk.


----------

